# Spray bar and co2



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

If I understood you correctly, you're concerned that you won't be able to get CO2 spread out evenly through the tank because the spray bar is only on one side of the tank. The spray bar starts at the back corner and only reaches about midway into the middle of the tank. Is that the concern?

If so, I would suggest that you either add more piping so you can center the spray bar in the middle of the tank or change the spray bar to a longer one. I have spray bars that fit the entire length of the back walls of my tanks (48" and smaller).

Otherwise, just make sure you have good flow in the tank and direct the circulation to push the CO2 from the side with the CO2 towards the side without CO2. The CO2 should be easy to move throughout the tank as long as you have a good flow going. You may need to add either another canister filter or a powerhead of some kind to move the water in the direction you want.


----------



## Jbuck (Jun 8, 2012)

Yeah that's it I made it sound much more complex than needed lol?. I was thinking of extending the spray bar I'm just wondering how much it will reduce flow as I will be effectively doubling the length of spray bar. 


Juwel rio 180
2 angels
2 Siamese flying foxes
3 yo yo loaches
4 Julii corys
10 guppys


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

It depends on whether you're already having flow problems or not. I have really good flow (so much that I have trouble with it blowing the entire spray bar off) so it's not a problem on my tanks, but if you have a flow problem already, then this won't help. However, if your flow is good, then the longer spray bar shouldn't be a problem.

The main question is whether the canister outflow is creating enough pressure to go through double the number of holes that it's going through now. If so, then go for it. I'd give it a try and see. The worst that can happen is you have to go back to the shorter spray bar.


----------



## Jbuck (Jun 8, 2012)

I guess as a back up plan, seeing as 95% of plants will be on right hand side I could go with an internal diffuser alongside Juwel filter with power head to create a nice mist, seeing as it will be hidden as soon as plants grow out. That would work wouldn't it?


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of diffusers, but obviously they work to a certain degree since others use them. A lot depends on the size of your tank. If it's a small tank, then it shouldn't be that much of a problem. If it's a large tank, then I recommend using a reactor.

There's about as many ways to do it as there are tanks. The main thing is to mix the CO2 with the water as best you can (the fewer bubbles, the better) and to move the CO2 enriched water all around the tank (so any method to get good flow would work). As long as you mix the CO2 and water and move it all around the tank, you're in good shape.


----------



## Lurch98 (Oct 7, 2011)

You could modify the size and number of the holes to spread them out on the loger spraybar and get the same flow. If you're willing to do the math, you just need the size and number of wholes to match the size of the pipe coming into the spraybar, so you can add/enlarge holes as necessary to make them match up.


----------

